# Bermuda vs Madeira



## camrov8 (30 Jun 2013 às 19:02)

Como estão a mesma latitude porque é que as bermudas são tropicais e a madeira é mais subtropical


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2013 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

As bermudas estão sob a acção da corrente do Golfo, uma massa de água enorme e bastante mais quente do que as águas atlânticas que banham a Madeira. Só por isso as temperaturas médias tendem a ser mais altas do que na Madeira, com as médias em TODOS  os meses do ano a serem superiores a 18ºC.

Apenas quando a madeira é afectada pelas massas de ar provenientes do norte de África quentes e secas, é que as temperaturas se tornam bastante mais altas e podem chegar perto dos 40ºC, situação que nas Bermudas será raríssima pela elevada humidade relativa do ar.

Esta é a minha leitura e poderão existir outros factores que também condicionam a tropicalidade dessas ilhas.


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2013 às 10:30)

Das zonas mais quentes da Madeira para as Bermudas, não deve haver uma diferença grande, mas no geral  existe e o Aristocrata explicou o porquê.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jul 2013 às 12:39)

Vento, nas Bermudas não há alísios.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jul 2013 às 15:46)

Pois porque as bermudas têm recifes de coral que são sensíveis as mudanças de temperatura na água


----------



## Art-J (1 Jul 2013 às 18:33)

Devido à corrente do golfo diria eu. A temperatura da água do mar nas Bermudas tende a ser um pouco mais quente que na Madeira, excepto no Inverno. No Inverno (Jan-Mar) a temperatura da água é de ~18ºC, sensivelmente a temperatura da água do mar na Madeira, para o mesmo período. Mas durante a primavera esta aquece mais rapidamente e acaba por atingir temperaturas superiores.

Quanto às médias do ar, estas são de 18.2ºC em Janeiro, 17.7ºC em Fevereiro e 18ºC em Março e média anual de 22ºC. Portanto ali na corda bamba entre a definição de clima tropical e subtropical. 

Uma boa comparação seria com o Porto Santo, que assim como as Bermudas tem relevo mínimo e aí sim podemos observar que embora à mesma latitude trata-se de uma zona mais fria. Já no caso da Madeira em si, devido às características da ilha, parte da costa sul tem temperaturas praticamente chapadas às das Bermudas, embora com muito menos precipitação.

Relativamente aos extremos, devido ao Sahara a Madeira regista recordes mais altos. Quanto às mínimas recorde, estas são mais amenas na Madeira, visto esta não ser tão susceptível a massas de ar polar como aquelas que por vezes se deslocam até tão a sul como a Florida.


----------

